# General > Sport >  Highland League Cup Final - Cove Rangers 4 Wick Academy 0

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Highland League Cup Final - Cove Rangers 4 Wick Academy 0*


Reporter Noel Donaldson.   [Read Full Article]

----------


## rangers1873

not one of the players even deserved a runner up medal ,every one of them was rubbish, i like lots of others paid a lot of money to get down to watch the game thinking team will be up for it, park was a joke and so was the referee.

----------

